# Sayings for Beekeepering or Honey Decal



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

This is going to bee my first year of beekeeping (I'm so excited) I've been talking about it to my family and my friends and I know they are getting tired of it. Well I have the equipment to make bumper stickers and I'm needing a good Beekeeping and or Honey saying to put on it. 

Thanks 

Butch


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmmm......

Put your honey where your mouth is!

To Bee or not to Bee! 

(include pictures of bees)


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I saw a Tee shirt that said "I work for the Queen" careful of copywrite rules - have no idea if this one was protected or not.


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

They sound like good ones - I'm not planning on selling them, I figured on just putting them on my vehicles unless there is a strong request for them.


Thanks

Butch


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I collected these. Some I made up and some I found. Don't remember which is which....
~~~~~~

My Honey keeps my bees, my bees keep my honey.....

Thank God for the honey bee. She works hard for the honey.

Honey........... liquid sunshine

Raw Honey contains vitamins, minerals, amino acids, enzymes.....

Hive sweet Hive

Wisconsin's state insect is the Honey Bee

Honey of a beekeeper

Bees "swarm" my Honey........

My Honey is Sweet as can Bee ....

My Honey........... how sweet it is!

Honey, bee good!

Raw honey for health... Got honey?

Plan Bee

Save the honey bee..... plant a garden.

Cities that prohibit beekeeping are behind the times........
they need to get some sense stung into them!!!

My country bees will visit your city anyway! You will
want them to!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Bee Happy


----------



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

Bee Barf - it does a body good.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

my favorite is from brushy mnt.....Catch the Buzzz keep Bees, and it has pics of hives and bees.


----------



## JC2783 (Apr 10, 2010)

Give Bees a Chance


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I like my Honey Raw and Wild


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I aways wanted a tee that said " I am a beekeeper, if you see me running, try to keep up!"


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If I send you a Slogan I have on my van, which I say out loud when I enter the stores to which I deliver, how many Bumper Stickers will you send me? Cost? 

Oh, I should have read farther down the Thread, this is for your own use on your vehicle. I have decals all over my van. The Slogan across the back reads "Your Honey's Here!!". Always gets a smile and a comment. Usually, "No she isn't." or "No, she isn't." or "Where, I don't see her?".


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

If I could just get enuf to pay for my material and the shipping I could make some if they not copyrighted.

Butch

PS: I don't think they cost much per decal - I'll have to ask my wife to figure it out for me. She does the figuring.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

If at first you don't make mead, try, try again!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

"Bee Sweet, Eat Your Honey"


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

Be careful, how you address the queen.


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh Beehive!


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Got Bees?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Maybe a Bible verse?

_My strength was renewed when I tasted a little honey_
1 Samuel 14:29

_What is sweeter than honey?_
Judges 14:18

_Eat honey, my son, for it is good_
Proverbs 24:13 

_I have eaten my honeycomb and my honey_
Song of Solomon 5:1


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Beek Squad


----------



## tdl1966 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have one on my truck that say's Beekeepers like to eat their Honey!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

What's not to like about my Honey?


----------



## tdl1966 (Jun 6, 2009)

That's the same way I feel about my Honey!!!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a saying, but I get a kick out of this video. Gotta love Einstein!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpyY9_9y9Qw&feature=related


Honey bees........ they only roll in two colors.......yellow and black!


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Or 










Kinda an "A" team nock off


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The Bee is such a busy soul
She has no time for birth control!
That is why in times like these--
There are so Many Sons of Bees!


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Honey-Nectar of the gods...heathens like it too!

Collected by 100% legal residents


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

IM on my way to get Buzzed!

Just Buzzed beekeeper on board!

Caution! Driver may have just got buzzed!

Happily married!! Wife lets me keep girlfriends!!


----------

